# иранская гармонь



## angerov (18 Мар 2018)

Вопрос знатокам,Инструмент, на котором играет девушка в этом видео:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbHZ6ihJ9Zwуникально иранский или нет?


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Мар 2018)

Альфред Мирек. "Гармоника. Прошлое и настоящее."
М.  1994 год.  Стр 105.


----------



## angerov (19 Мар 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Альфред Мирек. "Гармоника. Прошлое и настоящее."
> М.  1994 год.  Стр 105.


Спасибо за быстрый ответ!
В том варианте, что Вы нашли, смущает разница в левых клавиатурах... (один ряд на видео против 2-х в книге). Поэтому закрадываются сомнения в том, что звучание и "правых" голосов идентично для этих гармоней.


----------



## ugly (19 Мар 2018)

В левой клавиатуре как раз разницы нет, просто один ряд белых кнопок почти не виден на белой же горке.
А вот в правой отличается, нет белых полутоновых клавиш, вся клавиатура как на аккордеоне, только клавиши мельче.


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Мар 2018)

Хочу заметить. У А. Мирека на рисунке- вот те места, которые я отметил красным - это НЕ клавиши. Это пеньки, которые не нажимаются...


----------



## angerov (19 Мар 2018)

ugly писал:


> В левой клавиатуре как раз разницы нет, просто один ряд белых кнопок почти не виден на белой же горке.
> А вот в правой отличается, нет белых полутоновых клавиш, вся клавиатура как на аккордеоне, только клавиши мельче.


Да, похоже, мои очки мне помогают видеть не так хорошо, как Вам ваши  Спасибо за уточнения!


----------



## angerov (20 Мар 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Альфред Мирек. "Гармоника. Прошлое и настоящее."
> М.  1994 год.  Стр 105.


Кстати, в данном тексте говорится: "... Эти гармоники звучат на полтона ниже..."
Имеются ввиду кнопки на левой клавиатуре?
Если да, то насколько сложно/легко (мастеру?/любителю?) переставить голоса (в левой) так, чтобы стало "правильно" (т.е. при нажатии "до" звучала именно "до"?


----------



## ugly (20 Мар 2018)

angerov/ писал:


> Кстати, в данном тексте говорится: "... Эти гармоники звучат на полтона ниже..."
> Имеются ввиду кнопки на левой клавиатуре?


Как-то странно себе представить, чтобы строй левой и правой половин отличался на полтона, а вот общий строй инструмента вполне может отличаться от классического. Скорее всего они настраиваются по камертону 415Гц.


----------



## angerov (20 Мар 2018)

ugly писал:


> angerov/ писал:Кстати, в данном тексте говорится: "... Эти гармоники звучат на полтона ниже..."
> Имеются ввиду кнопки на левой клавиатуре?
> Как-то странно себе представить, чтобы строй левой и правой половин отличался на полтона, а вот общий строй инструмента вполне может отличаться от классического. Скорее всего они настраиваются по камертону 415Гц.


Если так (415 Гц), то довольно странное решение для середины 20-го века...


----------



## ugly (21 Мар 2018)

Кстати, она же - азербайджанская гармонь.
А строй 415Гц, думаю, ни на что не влияет, этот инструмент используется для национальной музыки. Вряд ли на нём играют европейскую музыку...


----------



## angerov (21 Мар 2018)

Так как эти (см. выше) гармоники звучат на полтона ниже, встаёт вопрос:
Насколько сложно/легко (мастеру?/любителю?) переставить голоса так, чтобы стало "правильно" (т.е. при нажатии "до" звучала именно "до"?


----------



## angerov (21 Мар 2018)

*vev* написал:
По существу вопроса - возни много, а главное для чего? У Вас уже есть гармонь?
"возни много" - день? неделя?

для чего?
извините, у меня проблемы со слухом - не смогу играть со сдвинутым строем 

У Вас уже есть гармонь?
Нет ещё. Собственно, все эти вопросы задаю именно для того, чтобы понять, стоит ли оно того купить такую б.у. и переставить все голоса, или это из разряда "купила баба порося"...


----------



## MAN (23 Мар 2018)

angerov (22.03.2018, 00:51) писал:


> извините, у меня проблемы со слухом - не смогу играть со сдвинутым строем


Впервые встречаюсь с тем, что обладатель абсолютного музыкального слуха расценивает эту свою способность как проблему.


----------



## vev (23 Мар 2018)

*MAN*,


Александр, это реально может быть проблемой: слышишь, что звучит си, а руку при этом надо заставить давить на до... Полтона от си - белая клавиша, а вот от до - черная... Моторика другая... 

Нам, глухим в этом плане намного проще


----------



## MAN (23 Мар 2018)

vev (23.03.2018, 11:17) писал:


> Александр, это реально может быть проблемой


Как же бедные гитаристы с каподастром с ума не свихнутся? А кто на диатонических аккордеонах (в том числе на русских гармониках) играет, они ж все в разных строях?
И, кстати, у Мирека ещё написано, что справа белые и чёрные клавиши у "Восточной выборной гармоники" имеют разный голосовой состав: белые - 4-х голосные (два основных, на октаву ниже и на квинту выше), а чёрные 3-х голосные (два основных и на октаву выше), что затею с перестановкой планок на таком инструменте ради сдвигания всего строя на полтона превращает в гораздо более увлекательное мероприятие, нежели беспечное обладание каким-то там поросём.
И кроме того, а кто сказал что планки там будут кусковые?


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Мар 2018)

MAN писал:


> затею с перестановкой планок на таком инструменте ради сдвигания всего строя на полтона превращает в гораздо более увлекательное мероприятие, нежели беспечное обладание каким-то там поросём.


Скажу больше. Это почти утопия. Попытка перестановки просто уничтожит этот инструмент. Если уж так загорится, можно запилить все язычки на полтона по приборам. Но это будет мероприятие неслабой трудоёмкости, и превысит цену инструмента...


----------



## angerov (23 Мар 2018)

Всем огромное спасибо за ответы!
Похожи, этот мой "проект" оказался фантастическим. Идею придется оставить.
Жаль, так как звучание этого инструмента мне очень понравилось


----------



## MAN (24 Мар 2018)

angerov (23.03.2018, 17:32) писал:


> Идею придется оставить.Жаль, так как звучание этого инструмента мне очень понравилось


Я бы на вашем месте не искал препятствий там, где их нет, а "наступил на горло" собственным ушам и играл на том строе, какой есть, куда бы он ни был сдвинут относительно эталонного фортепианного. Как, собственно, и делают все нормальные гармонисты.


----------



## vev (24 Мар 2018)

MAN (24.03.2018, 11:44) писал:


> "наступил на горло" собственным ушам


О какая гимнастика аднака...


----------



## angerov (24 Мар 2018)

MAN писал:


> Я бы на вашем месте не искал препятствий там, где их нет, а "наступил на горло" собственным ушам и играл на том строе, какой есть, куда бы он ни был сдвинут относительно эталонного фортепианного. Как, собственно, и делают все нормальные гармонисты.


Уважаемый MAN,
У меня, помимо баянного образования, есть и фортепианное... Мозг просто перегреется от такой задачи (я уж как-то это пробовал - сдвинуть настрой на синтезаторе и, стиснув зубы, пытаться что-нибудь изобразить).
С гармонью всё же проще: у меня тульская - там нет "один в один" раскадки ни с баяном, ни с ф-но. Напрягает, конечно, неодинаковое расположение нот в разных октавах, но не так сильно.
Может, кто подскажет тогда, сколько будет стоить сделать такую гармонь с "правильным" строем в качестве инд. "пошива"?


----------



## Kuzalogly (25 Мар 2018)

Может и не надо торопиться её "делать" индивидуально по цене Боинга?

Я бы списался с магазинами г. Баку и испросил у них совета.
https://www.navigator.az/catalogue/26/96/

Вот играет Гагик Степанян.  Попытаться найти его в сетях, посоветоваться.  Он же как-то играет с ансамблем...
https://youtu.be/FSXEW-Nv6BM
Не исключаю, что в Азербайджане есть форум или хотя бы ветка по этому инструменту.  Возможно, даже на русском языке).


----------



## MAN (25 Мар 2018)

angerov (24.03.2018, 23:24) писал:


> Уважаемый MAN,У меня, помимо баянного образования, есть и фортепианное...


По-хорошему завидую, так как у меня нет вообще никакого (то есть высшее техническое ).
angerov (24.03.2018, 23:24) писал:


> С гармонью всё же проще: у меня тульская - там нет "один в один" раскадки ни с баяном, ни с ф-но.


----------



## angerov (25 Мар 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Может и не надо торопиться её "делать" индивидуально по цене Боинга?
> 
> Я бы списался с магазинами г. Баку и испросил у них совета.
> https://www.navigator.az/catalogue/26/96/
> ...


Большущее спасибо за дельные советы!


----------

